

Passion is being a Straight-F student and loving it - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/11/18/passion-is-being-a-straight-f-student/

======
run4yourlives
Does anyone actually define Passion as described here? This argument is a bit
of a strawman.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passion_(emotion)>

